# Teure Gratis-SMS-Seiten: Jetzt kommen Rechnungen und Spam



## sascha (18 Januar 2006)

*Teure Gratis-SMS-Seiten: Jetzt kommen Rechnungen und Spam
*
Tricks mit 0900-Dialern sind kaum noch möglich, Handypayment hat sich selbst das Grab geschaufelt. Wer auf die Schnelle im Internet Geld verdienen will, ist deshalb auf andere Geschäftsmodelle angewiesen. Die Folgen bekommen Surfer in diesen Tagen zu spüren: Die neue Masche, Verbraucher mit Gratis-SMS zu ködern, um ihnen dann teure Verträge anzudrehen, treibt bunte Blüten. Sogar Spam-Mails werden schon verschickt, um Kunden für die „Gratis SMS“ mit Haken zu gewinnen. Während Verbraucherschützer noch rätseln, wie sie den neuen Tricks begegnen sollen, schlägt für viele Betroffene die Stunde der Wahrheit. Ihnen flattern jetzt die Rechnungen ins Haus. 

Simsen.de machte vor gut vier Wochen den Anfang, inzwischen sind etliche Betreiber auf den lukrativen Zug mit aufgesprungen. Egal ob smsfever.tv, smscase.de, sms-trend.de, simsing.de oder 66sms.de – die Masche ist überall die Gleiche: Auf den Seiten wird in großen, bunten Überschriften versprochen, dass man nach Registrierung eine bestimmte Anzahl von Kurznachrichten versenden könne. Gratis, versteht sich. Und die Teilnahme an einer Verlosung sei auch noch drin. Der Teufel steckt allerdings im Detail. Denn im Kleingedruckten, oft erst nach Scrollen am unteren Seitenende sichtbar, erklären die Betreiber, was wirklich Sache ist: Wer seine persönlichen Daten angibt, schließt mit den Anbietern einen langfristigen Vertrag ab. Und damit wird der SMS-Versand kostenpflichtig. Im Schnitt sieben Euro pro Monat wollen die Betreiber haben, zahlbar gegen Rechnung für ein Jahr im Voraus. Das lohnt sich nur, wenn man tatsächlich viele Kurznachrichten – über das Internet – verschicken will. Anderenfalls hilft nur die schnelle Kündigung. Und auch die hat oft einen Haken. In seinen Geschäftbedingungen schließt so mancher Anbieter ein Widerrufsrecht aus, wenn man den SMS-Versand schon begonnen habe. 

*Goldgräberstimmung in der Branche*

In der Affiliate-Branche hat die neue Masche Goldgräberstimmung ausgelöst. Denn die Betreiber der „Gratis-SMS-Seiten“ bieten für jeden geköderten Kunden satte Provisionen an. Und das kommt an, auch wenn die Tour bei vielen Internetwerbern umstritten ist. Die Marketing-Maschinerie läuft jedenfalls auf Hochtouren. Wer bei Google nach kostenlosen Kurznachrichtendiensten sucht, wird in der Anzeigenleiste mit Werbung für die neuen Angebote regelrecht überschüttet. Von „kostenlos“ und „gratis“ schreiben dort die Inserenten, von Folgekosten und Verträgen nicht. Skrupel? Fehlanzeige: „Wer zu dämlich ist sich 3 Zeilen durchzulesen hat eben Pech, ganz einfach“, heißt es wörtlich in einem Branchenforum. Auch so mancher Betreiber von früheren Dialer-Seiten hat umgesattelt und bewirbt jetzt simsen.de & Co. Andere gehen noch dreister vor. Gestern schlugen bei vielen Internetsurfern die ersten Spam-Mails auf, in denen die neuen Dienste beworben werden. Der Wortlaut einer solchen Werbemail, die Dialerschutz.de vorliegt: 

_Hi, ich habe ne echt tolle Seite gefunden, bei der wir unsere Kohle sparen können. 
Du kannst da im Monat 100 SMS kostenlos verschicken. 
Ach so und ein Handy verlosen die auch noch. Jetzt hast du wenigstens keine Ausrede mehr warum du nicht geschrieben hast  
Also melde dich schnell kostenlos an und schreibe mir. 

Bis gleich
Steffi 

Achso hier ist die Seite: www.(editiert)/sms _

Seriöse Anbieter von kostenlosen SMS-Diensten raufen sich angesichts solcher Methoden die Haare. Doch nur wenige holen zum Gegenschlag aus. So wie Vito-Laurent Fichera. Der Gründer von VLF.net sorgte sich um seinen Ruf und warnte öffentlich vor der dubiosen Konkurrenz. „Zum Ärger der seriösen Diensteanbieter versuchen seit kurzem verschiedene Firmen, mit einer fadenscheinigen Masche ordentlich abzuzocken“, erklärte er und verschickte als Pressemitteilung eine deutliche Warnung: "Prüfen Sie bei jedem Angebot sorgfältig, ob es sich bei den versprochenen free SMS wirklich um kostenfreie SMS handelt, oder ob nicht ein teures Abo über mehrere Jahre dahinter steckt.“ 

Ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein. Denn bei den deutschen Verbraucherzentralen herrscht zu der neuen Masche bis heute Schweigen im Walde. „Die Juristen sind über die Bewertung dieser Angebote wohl noch kräftig am diskutieren“, berichtet eine Verbraucherschützerin gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. Nur einer wagte sich schon aus der Deckung. Ronny Jahn, Jurist bei der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin, kam in seinem Blog ( http://verbraucherrecht.blogspot.com) zu einem recht eindeutigen Schluss: „Es gibt (..) erfolgversprechende Möglichkeiten, wie man sich von dem Vertrag lösen kann, wenn man auf diese Dienste hereingefallen ist und unerwartet einen Jahresvertrag am Halse hat. Bei der Anfechtung ist zu beachten, dass diese unverzüglich nach Erkennen des Irrtums erfolgen und eine Begründung enthalten muss. Vorsichtshalber sollte man die entsprechenden Seiten mit einem Screenshot sichern, um im Zweifelsfall die Täuschungsproblematik auch darlegen zu können. Das Ganze dann per Einschreiben/Rückschein abschicken, da nur so der Zugang bewiesen werden kann.“ 

Ob das funktioniert, können viele Internetsurfer jetzt selbst probieren. Denn „gratis“ war gestern. Jetzt kommen die Rechnungen. Wer sich bei einem der SMS-Dienste registriert hat, dem flattert in diesen Tagen Post ins Haus. Nach Ablauf der zweiwöchigen Widerspruchsfrist fordern die Anbieter nämlich ihr Geld ein. Und damit verbunden stapeln sich in den Verbraucherforen – nicht nur bei Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de –die Beschwerden von Betroffenen, die sich abgezockt fühlen. Man habe das Kleingedruckte nicht gelesen und auf die Behauptung vertraut, es handle sich um einen Gratis-Dienst, ist die häufigste Begründung. Man sei schlichtweg irregeführt worden, beschweren sich die Rechnungsempfänger, die jetzt bis zu 100 Euro zahlen sollen. Aber nicht wollen: Viele Betroffene kündigten an, nicht zu bezahlen und auch den Drohungen von Inkassounternehmen zu widerstehen. So könnten die ersten Forderungen in naher Zukunft vor Gericht landen. Dann schlägt die Stunde der Wahrheit – für die Betroffenen, aber auch die Anbieter. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=323

cu,

Sascha


----------



## dotshead (18 Januar 2006)

*Re: Teure Gratis-SMS-Seiten: Jetzt kommen Rechnungen und Spa*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern schlugen bei vielen Internetsurfern die ersten Spam-Mails auf,


Die ersten Spam-mails schlugen bereits am am 07.01.06 auf.

Von: 	 <[email protected]>
Gesendet: 	Samstag, 7. Januar 2006 14:30:49
An: 	@hotmail.com
Betreff: 	Simsen Verschenkt 100 SMS an Sie

Received: from linux.site ([213.203.202.147]) by bay0-mc10-f4.bay0.hotmail.com with Microsoft SMTPSVC(6.0.3790.211); Fri, 6 Jan 2006 05:17:08 -0800
Received: by linux.site (Postfix, from userid 30)id 8BD335AF404; Sat, 7 Jan 2006 15:30:49 +0100 (CET)
X-Message-Info: JGTYoYF78jFR3YPfJtdozOtLl+XE3FE/lBzQGZHZZco=
Return-Path: w*[email protected]
X-OriginalArrivalTime: 06 Jan 2006 13:17:08.0613 (UTC) FILETIME=[7F0D2B50:01C612C3]

Der Hammer: Simsen.xx schenkt Ihnen 100 SMS Völlig Gratis

Und dazu noch die Möglichkeit auf ein neue Motorola RAZR V3

=========AKTION BEFRISTET=========
********Bis zum 15.01.2005********
=========AKTION BEFRISTET=========

Jetzt Anmelden und 100 SMS Gratis Simsen:

ht*p://w*w.simsen.xx/smsaktion
 Um den Newsletter abzubestellen verwenden Sie bitte den folgenden Link
ht*p://w*w.roulettepower.xx/delete_mail.php?email=

Und schon am 16.01.

Von: 	 <[email protected]>
Gesendet: 	Montag, 16. Januar 2006 18:27:11
An: 	@hotmail.com
Betreff: 	Glückwunsch: 100 SMS Gratis für Dich

Received: from server1.smssen.tv ([80.249.126.2]) by bay0-mc2-f11.bay0.hotmail.com with Microsoft SMTPSVC(6.0.3790.211); Mon, 16 Jan 2006 11:20:33 -0800
Received: by server1.smssen.tv (Postfix, from userid 30)id C77732595F8; Mon, 16 Jan 2006 19:27:11 +0100 (CET)
X-Message-Info: JGTYoYF78jHubXPPTj82YL0jSuNptwIkKo12Rqx2Rh8=
Return-Path: w*[email protected]
X-OriginalArrivalTime: 16 Jan 2006 19:20:33.0392 (UTC) FILETIME=[EBD7E700:01C61AD1]

Glückwunsch,
Du wurdest ausgewählt und erhälst 100 GRATIS SMS sowie die Chance ein Motorola
RAZR V3 zu gewinnen!

Wie das geht? 

1. Klick hier: ht*p://www.simsen.xx/gratisgo

2. Melde Dich kostenlos an

3. Nach der Anmeldung kannst du sofort 100 Gratis SMS versenden und 
   nimmst automatisch an der Verlosung des Handys teil!

Also - worauf wartest Du noch?
Jetzt anmelden und 100 Gratis SMS kassieren unter:
ht*p://www.simsen.xx/gratisgo


 Um den Newsletter abzubestellen verwenden Sie bitte den folgenden Link
ht*p://www.smssen.tv/delete_mail.php?email=


----------



## Anonymous (19 Januar 2006)

ein  Posting aufgebläht mit Copy/Paste einer Spammail,  nur um mittzuteilen,  dass 
zehn  Tage früher als von Sascha berichtet Spam aufgeschlagen ist. 

Welch eine ungeheuer wertvolle Information, ein  Satz hätte genügt...


----------



## dotshead (19 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ein  Posting aufgebläht mit Copy/Paste einer Spammail,  nur um mittzuteilen,  dass
> zehn  Tage früher als von Sascha berichtet Spam aufgeschlagen ist.


Sascha kennt die erste mail seit dem 09.01.06. Zu dem sind es 2 Spam-Mails incl. Header.



			
				anonymus schrieb:
			
		

> Welch eine ungeheuer wertvolle Information, ein  Satz hätte genügt...


 Es soll Personen geben, die mit Headern inkl. IP-Adressen was anfangen können. 

Grüße aus ME
Stephan aka Dots aka Rabauke


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Januar 2006)

News Gratis SMS
langsam (leider)  aber sicher wird das Problem in der Presse bekannt. 
Vorsicht bei "Gratis-SMS": Versteckte Abos drohen


			
				call-magazin.de schrieb:
			
		

> Zielgruppe: SMS-hungrige Kids
> Klar, dass unseriöse Anbieter besonders bemüht sind, Jugendliche als Zielgruppe zu gewinnen. Was liegt da näher als die Werbung mit "Gratis-SMS", die gerade von den finanziell meist knappen Kids sehr gern in Anspruch genommen werden. Argwohn scheint nicht angebracht, schließlich ist das Angebot doch kostenlos, oder?


http://www.chezoo.de/realitaet/achtung-sms-abzocke


> Jugendliche, fallt nicht darauf rein! Das ist eine Abzocke!
> 
> Obwohl mit 100 gratis SMS beworben wird, ist das Angebot nicht kostenlos. Mit deiner Anmeldung schließt du automatisch einen 24-Monatsvertag ab. Du musst „nur“ 7 Euro je Monat bezahlen, dafür erhältst du jeden Monat 100 SMS Nachrichten gutgeschrieben. Doch diese 24 Monate machen eine beträchtliche Summe von 168 Euro aus. Dies steht versteckt in den Teilnahmebedingungen und am Ende der Seite. So klein, dass dieser Hinweis oft übersehen


Die Zielgruppe ist glasklar:  unerfahrene Jugendliche
cp


----------



## News (19 Januar 2006)

Ich bin nun erst durch Saschas Text auf "66sms.de" aufmerksam geworden - und muss sagen, dass diese Seite z.T. die anderen sogar noch toppt.
Dass man angeblich einen "Appel" (sic)-Ipod gewinnen kann...nun gut.
Aber was sind denn das für Farben?
Kostenhinweis = kleiner schwarzer Text auf tief dunkelgrauem Hintergrund.
Das kann ja wohl nicht gerichtsfest sein, nehme ich mal an.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Januar 2006)

> Durch Betätigung des Button "Registrieren" beauftragen Sie 66sms.de Sie für das Versenden von SMS zu registrieren. Wir schreiben Ihnen jeden Monat 66 SMS für neun Euro bei einer Laufzeit von 12 Monaten mit einer Abrechnung im vorraus gut. Ausserdem nehmen Sie an der Verlosung von 20 Apple IPods teil.


Nicht nur die Farbgestaltung entspricht "bester" Dialertradition, auch die Formulierung ist heftig.
"wir schreiben ihnen im Voraus gut" , liest  sich an als ob sie sogar was verschenken. Erst tief in den 
Teilnahmebedingungen wird die Katze aus dem Sack gelassen:


> (3) Nach Ablauf der 14-tägigen Gratis-Erprobungsphase wird der SMS-Versand kostenpflichtig. Die Kosten finden Sie unter § 6 Zahlungsbedingungen.
> ...
> ...
> § 6 Zahlungsbedingungen
> ...


cp


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Januar 2006)

es spricht sich rum...

http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHTEN/WIRTSCHAFT/444293.html
http://focus.msn.de/hps/fol/newsausgabe/newsausgabe.htm?id=23953
http://www.aichacher-nachrichten.de...edia/sptnid,125_puid,1_regid,1_arid,631186.ht ml
http://portale.web.de/Computer/msg/6055042/
http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...edia/sptnid,125_puid,1_regid,2_arid,631186.ht ml

cp


----------



## dotshead (24 Januar 2006)

Gerade bei Antispam.de entdeckt:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10099
Und wieder Altbekannte als Anbieter.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Januar 2006)

http://presseportal.de/story.htx?firmaid=41142
http://www.str-online.de/ueber_news.asp?ID=267&Rubrik=16
http://www.juraforum.de/jura/news/news/p/1/id/65153/f/111/
http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHTEN/WIRTSCHAFT/444293.html
http://www.saxxess.com/news/archiv/2006/sachsen/6456.jsp

cp


----------



## News (26 Januar 2006)

http://archiv.tagesspiegel.de/archiv/27.01.2006/2314282.asp (  )


----------



## Anonymous (29 Januar 2006)

*smscase hat agb geändert*

die agb`s von smscase.de wurden heute geändert! deswegen haben die mir auch heute nachmittag nicht geantwortet, weil die wahrscheinlich mit ihrer seite beschäftigt waren! jetzt wird ausdrücklich auf das gesetzliche widerrufsrecht §312d BGB hingewiesen! ausserdem wurde der text  an markanten stellen geändert! wenn die agb`s geändert werden, ist da der kunde nicht davon in kenntnis zu setzen? und wenn er mit den neuen agb`s nicht zufrieden ist, hat man doch ein besonderes kündigungsrecht, oder nicht? dürfen diese seite mit ihrem urheberrecht das veröffentlichen ihrer mails verbieten? die haben mir nämlich geschrieben, dass ich die mail nicht in foren veröffentlichen darf! ich mach mich mal kundig!


----------



## dvill (29 Januar 2006)

In dem Fall unbedingt den www.smscase.de/+Teilnahmebedingungen&hl=de&ct=clnk&cd=1]Google-Cache der Originalversion[/url] in Gegenwart von Zeugen sichern.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (29 Januar 2006)

In diesem Zusammenhang erinnere ich mich an eine wichtige Bemerkung zum Handyabo-Nepp.

Dort wurde auch ständig an den Fenstern gefrickelt. Wenn der Anbieter seine vermeintliche Forderung vor Gericht durchsetzen will, muss er selbst durch das Bedingungschaos noch durchblicken. Falsche Angaben fallen zu seinen Lasten ins Gewicht.

Dies gilt auch für mögliche iFrame- und Script-Tricks seiner Werbedrücker.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2006)

*Millionen Euro von Umsatz*

Hallo alle zusammen!

Mich wunderts, dass ich noch nichts im TV über diese "dubiosen" Geschäftsmethoden gesehen habe?!
Wieso eigentlich nicht?

Das ganze ist ein Geschäft im mind. 2-stelligen Millionenbereich!


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Februar 2006)

> Mich wunderts, dass ich noch nichts im TV über diese "dubiosen" Geschäftsmethoden gesehen habe?!
> Wieso eigentlich nicht?


Aus der Erfahrung der Vergangenheit dauert es ein bis zwei Jahre bis es im TV auftaucht 
dann aber als topaktuelle News.....

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Februar 2006)

so schnell konnte ich nicht tippen, CP


----------



## sascha (1 Februar 2006)

Auch das TV hat in solchen Dingen eine gewisse Vorlaufzeit. Immerhin muss so eine Geschichte gerichtsfest recherchiert werden. siehe das Beispiel MCM - da waren die über zwei Monate dran, während das Problem sogar schon seit einem Jahr besteht...


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Februar 2006)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> siehe das Beispiel MCM - da waren die über zwei Monate dran, während
> das Problem sogar schon seit einem Jahr besteht...


hier läuft das Thema  seit 04.03.2005 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9503
die Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen  warnt  bereits seit VZSA / 20.04.2005
http://www.vzsa.net/zeige_artikel.php3?id=1108
falls sich das Thema angeblich kostenlose SMS sich nicht vorher erledigt hat dürfen wir 2007
 mit einem TV-Bericht rechnen...

cp


----------



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2006)

Bis dahin dürfte auch der letzte Internetuser mitbekommen haben, dass man einen kostenpflichtigen Vertrag abschliesst, wenn man sich bei solchen Diensten anmeldet...

Die Vorlaufzeit ist echt krass, die die benötigen.
Es reicht doch einfach, vor solchen Diensten zu warnen und gut ist.
Es müssen ja keine Namen oder Sonstiges genannt werden.

Aber naja, bis dahin kann man ja noch gut Geld verdienen...


----------



## Wembley (3 Februar 2006)

Ich habe gerade auf Ö3 einen Beitrag über diese "gratis-SMS" gehört. Als Beispiel diente eine Schule, in der mehrere Jugendliche drauf reingefallen sind. 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Februar 2006)

Eine Hoffnung hab ich:  unter den Kids/Jugendlichen (die bevorzugte Zielgruppe)  spricht
 sich das wesentlich schneller rum als unter Erwachsenen.

Wenn erst mal ein bestimmter Prozentsatz reingefallen ist, sind die anderen gewarnt.
 Insofern könnte das "Modell" schneller zu Ende gehen, als es durch den trägen Behörden-
 und Gesetzgebungsapparat möglich ist. 

cp


----------



## Mediaholic (5 Februar 2006)

*Re: smscase hat agb geändert*



			
				egozocker schrieb:
			
		

> die agb`s von smscase.de wurden heute geändert! deswegen haben die mir auch heute nachmittag nicht geantwortet, weil die wahrscheinlich mit ihrer seite beschäftigt waren! jetzt wird ausdrücklich auf das gesetzliche widerrufsrecht §312d BGB hingewiesen! ausserdem wurde der text  an markanten stellen geändert! wenn die agb`s geändert werden, ist da der kunde nicht davon in kenntnis zu setzen? und wenn er mit den neuen agb`s nicht zufrieden ist, hat man doch ein besonderes kündigungsrecht, oder nicht? dürfen diese seite mit ihrem urheberrecht das veröffentlichen ihrer mails verbieten? die haben mir nämlich geschrieben, dass ich die mail nicht in foren veröffentlichen darf! ich mach mich mal kundig!



Hast Du von den alten AGBs Screenshots gemacht??


----------



## Anonymous (6 Februar 2006)

Heute sollen die SMS Dienste an Planetopia gewesen sein.
Habe die Sendung leider verpasst :-(
Hat vielleicht jemand den Beitrag aufgezeichnet und kann ihn im Internet veröffentlichen?

Besten Dank


----------



## Heiko (6 Februar 2006)

Mr. Werbung schrieb:
			
		

> und kann ihn im Internet veröffentlichen?


Aber nicht hier.
Hast Du schonmal was vom Urheberrecht gehört?


----------



## dotshead (7 Februar 2006)

Interessante Sachen, die sich mancherorts auf tun.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Februar 2006)

*sms-abzocke*

tja ich bin aus simsen.de reingefallen , hab ne rechnung von 80 Euro bekommen + Anwaltskosten, dabei bin ich noch keine 18, und somit währe der vertrag eingentlich ungültig, davon will diese firma jedoch nichts wissen, super, gell


----------



## rolf76 (9 Februar 2006)

Du wirkst schon informiert, vielleicht sind die unter dem Strich genannten Links aber trotzdem interessant für Dich:


________________________________________________________________________________________
Grundsätzliches zur Bindung an Online-Abos siehe >HIER< (blaue Schrift anklicken)
Zu den Handlungsmöglichkeiten bei irrtümlicher Anmeldung für kostenpflichtige Internet-SMS-Angebote siehe >HIER<


----------



## tuxedo (16 Februar 2006)

Ich muss noch die Info nachliefern, die ich schon vor zwei oder drei Wochen angekündigt hatte: In der nun aktuellen Ausgabe 8/06 der "Glücksrevue" wird im Ratgeber-Teil sich mit einem kurzen Artikel dem Thema GratisSMS angenommen. Diese Zeitschrift ist zwar nicht Internet affin, jedoch kann man davon ausgehen, dass sie von potenziellen Opfern dieser SMS-Masche gelesen wird.



> Per Internet kostenlos SMS verschicken. Klingt verlockend. Doch hinter solchen Angeboten steckt oft ein fieser Abzock-Versuch. Fallen Sie nicht darauf herein!
> Auf diversen Internetseiten (beispielsweise sms***g.de, si***n.de, P***rSi***n.de) werden derzeit großzügig 100 oder mehr Gratis-SMS angeboten, oft verbunden mit einem attraktiv erscheinenden Gewinnspiel. Wer hier ahnungslos seine persönlichen Daten eingibt, handelt sich schnell ein ein- oder zweijähriges Abo ein, für das jeden Monat 7€ oder noch mehr fällig werden.
> Welche Verpflichtungen Kunden tatsächlich eingehen und welche Kosten auf sie zukommen, steht versteckt im Kleingedruckten. Die tückischen Klauseln sind meist nur zu lesen, wenn man auf der Seite weiter nach unten scrollt oder die Geschäftsbedingungen extra anklickt.
> Häufig wird das Geld im Voraus abgebucht. Die Rechnung kommt erst nach Wochen, wenn es für einen Widerruf längst zu spät ist.
> Wer auf eine solche Offerte hereingefallen ist, sollte von seinem zweiwöchigen Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch machen und schriftlich vom Vertrag zurücktreten. Verträge, die Minderjährige ohne das Einverständnis der Erziehungsberechtigten abschließen, sind unwirksam.



Leider war es mit erst jetzt möglich an den Text ran zu kommen und hier zu posten. Und leider enthält der Text auch keinen Verweis auf das Forum hier. Durch die relativ lange Vorlaufzeit bei der Erstellung dieser Zeitschrift (ca. 3 Wochen), konnte der Artikel auf die neuesten Entwicklungen der letzten Tage innerhalb dieses Abzocker-Themas nicht eingehen. Aber immerhin, besser als nichts. 

Gruß
Matthias

P.S.: Nein, ich arbeite nicht bei dieser Zeitschrift.


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2006)

*simsen.de*

Neulich kam ein Bericht auf RTL oder RTL 2 über diese []seiten. Es wurde kurz die Internetseite simsen.de eingeblendet. In der Zusammenfassung riet RTL:
1.) Immer wieder Widerspruch einlegen
2.) auf keine Fall zahlen
3.) falls das nicht hilft, einen Anwalt einschalten...

Liebe Grüße
Steffi22

*[Virenscanner: Wortteil entfernt]*


----------

